
Apple Removes WikiLeaks App From App Store - m3mb3r
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/20/apple-removes-wikileaks-app-from-app-store/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
kolinko
"audiatur et altera pars"

First of all - there is no proof that Apple removed the app from sale (the
same message that the developer showed to TechCrunch appears if author removes
the app).

Second - the app was crap anyway. It contained a web browser that showed
WikiLeaks mirror & twitter accounds. The reviews this app got were bad. The
app shouldn've gotten through the review process in the first place due to the
fact that it offers almost nothing to its users.

I wouldn't judge Apple yet.

